# Romanian landscapes



## Claum (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi all. These are some photos from Romania, Transf&#259;g&#259;rasan road. (i had to use diacriticals due to some bad word filter inside the name of the above road.)









I'll be back with news from recent trips.


----------



## Xavi (Aug 17, 2010)

The 2nd one is great. I love the reflection and the sense of scale that is represented by the house and enormous mountain. Very nicely composed.

best wishes


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 17, 2010)

Claum
Hello and welcome to the forum.

I like both photos, the scale is evident in both. What is all the traffic in #1?

When I see a building like this in a location such as this, my first thought is, how did they get the material there? My second thought is, what solitude. My third thought is, I want to live there.


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome! 
Second photo is really awesome! I dig the reflection alot.


----------



## Mersad (Aug 17, 2010)

Great photos. Second one stands out of course, because of the gorgeous reflection.


----------



## Claum (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello all 

*pbelarge*: the traffic u see is just a small part of it, on weekends the road up there is filled with people. The cars were moving for 20 meters and waiting for 5-10 min. At least there was plenty of time for pictures.  

Take a look here.




The entire road is packed with spectacular views, waterfalls, a huge dam, tunnels, etc and although there are hundreds of people around you it can still make you feel the solitude and grandeur. If you ever visit Romania, its a must see. Tip: In the winter the road is closed.

I have a portrait version of that reflection also, but i thought is works better like that. 

This is on the other side of the mountain, to Sibiu county.





Thank you all for stopping by.


----------



## NateS (Aug 17, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> When I see a building like this in a location such as this, my first thought is, how did they get the material there? My second thought is, what solitude. My third thought is, I want to live there.



I have the same exact thoughts, but in the exact reverse order.

This scenery is incredible....what I wouldn't give to visit (or live) there.  You've captured both scenes beautifully.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 17, 2010)

Love the shot of the house and reflections under the mountain. beautiful.
...and that road. Looks absolutely horrible.. the cluster of cars and the hair pins and switch backs.. Screw that..lol Pretty cool shots though. i wouldnt want to drive it myself.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 17, 2010)

Great sense of light passing through on shot 2. Nice job.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's the road that Top Gear called the greatest driving road on Earth.  I've been dying to see it in real life.  Or for that matter to drive it in real life.


----------



## Claum (Aug 18, 2010)

*PlanetStarbucks*, u're right, that's the road. I have to see that tv-show, everyone is talking about it. 

This is a scenery of Balea Lake, it is a glacial lake. Next time i hope i can get up there, on the other side and take a picture with th entire plateu.





*PerfectlyFlawed* the road is horrible to drive if u're going up every other 10 minutes :mrgreen:, otherwise is kinda spectacular. It looks like a formula 1 out of hell  circuit.


----------



## Claum (Aug 18, 2010)

Back with some new ones. My favorite is the one with the field of round hayracks because of the old looking colors. 





Villages between Rucar and Campulung:


----------

